# Need "out of office" reply for Outlook using pop3 email?



## delta16 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be out of my office for several weeks and although I will be able to leave Outlook running most of the time, I won't be able to access email, so I want to use an out of office message. However, I have never tried this using pop3 email and I can't figure out how to do this. I have looked at _help_ inside of Outlook, but I can't seem to save my message as an Outlook template.

If anyone could set me up with some instructions I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Delta


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

delta16 said:


> but I can't seem to save my message as an Outlook template.
> 
> If anyone could set me up with some instructions I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks, Delta


Make sure that Outlook is not set to use MS-Word as the default for composing new messages (or trying to create an Outlook template). If Outlook is your default application for composing new messages, exactly what choices do you get when you select "Save As" for your "Out of Office" message. What version of Outlook are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi ... just some information that i use

Its simple to emulate the OOOA in outlook for any type of mails by simply creating a rule.
The default OOOA works only if you have an exchange server account.

To setup the assistant for pop3 you have all details in MS site

For details... Go to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311107/en-us

you'll have all details ... Best of luck


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Also check your ISP's webmail interface (assuming they have one, most do) as they often have "vacation settings" which function easily and simply to achieve what you want.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

To make this work with Outlook, you'll have to leave your computer on and Outlook open the entire time you're gone. Also, if you want to be able to check your e-mail while away from home, you'll need to configure Outlook to leave e-mail on the server.


----------



## MowermanEd (Nov 26, 2005)

Kiwiguy has what I feel is the best solution. Call your ISP and ask them if they offer this service. It will also enable you to check your email from any browser anywhere.


----------

